# MPA Stickers-- How to stop the eBay madness?!?!



## sgtmvm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=395&item=3962756403&rd=1

This one's from New Mexico, nonetheless! And take a look at the winning bidder's ID, federalagent911....it's frightening just to think of what a nut like that would do with this sticker...I picture a 50lb overweight, unshaved guy wearing a greasy wifebeater grinning as he places the sticker at a bad angle on the rear window of his 93 Crown Vic, which is already covered in rusty antennas...


----------



## Zuke

I saw one on a popular Congressman's car the other day.

Bottom line is stickers and tags won't get you out of citations, a Police ID might, following the driving laws will.


----------



## frapmpd24

Below is the first part of the description from eBay. I am sure it will be a great collectors item! :roll:

_Massachusetts Police Association Window Sticker. You are bidding on a Massachusetts Police Association decal that sticks from the inside of window facing out. Great collectible item (decal is for collection purposes only).

FOR COLLECTION PURPOSES ONLY _


----------



## BlackOps

The fact is that most cops don't even have MPA stickers on their cars. If I stop a car that has an MPA sticker I don't even mention noticing it unless the operator brings it up. In my experience, 9 out of 10 times it is a PO's mother, wife, father, etc. 

Hell, let the whole world put the silly stickers on their cars............ bottom line is if they don't have tin in their wallet they get gigged.


----------



## Opie

I just want to know how someone in NM got an MPA Sticker, when my whole Dept is still waiting for ours! :evil:


----------



## chief801

Who cares...ladies and gentlemen I submit to you - You don't need no stinkin' sticker to prove you're a member of "the club". If the yahoos of the world want to pay outrageous prices for a worthless sticker, let the suckers piss their money away. Let them cover their entire vehicle with stickers. It should have no bearing on whether or not they get a cite.

Side note: I love the "2000" stickers on a 2005 vehicle...pretty funny.


----------



## Mortal knight

chief801";p="58490 said:


> Side note: I love the "2000" stickers on a 2005 vehicle...pretty funny.


I view the MPA sticker a little like an inspection sticker. If you ARE a cop and choose to have it on your vehicle, then you'd keep it up to date. Any car that has a old sticker is most likely a "friend" or fraud. And gets no consideration. The only exception would be the anniversary red, white , and blue sticker. It looks cool, so I'd let it slide.

I only have one car that my wife and I share. since she drives it more then I do and only around the city, I let her have it on the car. But it really doesn't make a different since 90% of the cops knows her any way.


----------



## TripleSeven

I'm an aspiring LEO but you won't find ANY MPA or blue line stickers on my car. Even when I get sworn in someday, I still wouldn't put any stickers on my car. I would think real cops wouldn't want to advertise to the world their occupation anyhow.


----------



## skimass

They'll key your car in the town I work in. So keep those blue line license plates and stickers off your car.


----------



## Guest

My father retired in 2003, so thats the last year I have on my car and all the cars in the family. 

Also I noticed the stickers dont really matter, if your gonna get a ticket your gonna get a ticket.


----------



## bosoxmanny

God people are so stupid....Nothin worse than a bunch of sparked out wannabees. First. MPA stickers mean NOTHING outside of mass so why would this idiot from NM even want one!? Even in mass, everyone knows what they are. It's pretty sad its gotten to the point where these stickers are as common and meaningful as those people who think when they donate to some phoney police benefits group and get one of those stickers as a compliment saying "donating member" (usually on cars of those who are suspended too!) The blue line stickers used to be good before even that got out of control. You used to only be able to get them through the blue line website and in order to access the page to order them you had to provide a number where they could confirm your employment so these idiot yahoos couldnt go and put them on their used taxi cabs and drive balls to the wall in the left lane!!!!! Why our job attracts so many yahoos is beyond me. Dont get me wrong I love it but in the grand scheme of things it's really not that glorious when you think about it. Work weekends holidays nights overnights for (without details included of course  ) average pay. And people have this aura about being able to "stop cars" this is why i moved to work for a big department. I wanted nothing to do with traffic stops nor did i want to work for a town where they push the issue of stopping cars so that you can justify your existance. You stop one car you stop them all theyre really not all that exciting. Of all those wannabe sticker displaying fools i bet 1/4 would quit the academy cause theyre "too mean" and another 1/4 wouldnt make it through FTO because departments would see right through their sparked out cowboy attitudes. You guys in the field know the ones i'm talkin about, the one who pipes up at like 330am when we're all tucked away somewhere with a traffic stop then you ask what he stopped them for the reply is something like "stop sign". Are you kidding me!!!?? stop sign on a town backroad at 330am!!?? yeah woulda been a threat to society to let that one go thats the big fish! anyway just my 2 cents about the stickers and yahoos in general


----------



## CampusOfficer

Zuke";p="58473 said:


> Bottom line is stickers and tags won't get you out of citations, a Police ID might


So... you'd gig someone with a police ID???


----------



## stm4710

Fight Club :sh:


----------



## kttref

Did anyone think that maybe this NW "yahoo" is a retired officer from Mass. who happens to collect patches and decals? I realize I may be wrong, but there may be a simple explanation for this.


----------



## reno911_2004

I figured it's some dope that bought it from someone else on Ebay and is trying to turn a profit, or bought one from someone and is making his own on a computer. After seeing this topic, I've seen em being sold from people in Las Vegas, and all over. Why it's MPA stickers specifically that get the big $$$, I have no idea.


----------



## mpd61

:sl: :sl: :sl: :F:


----------



## cj3441

kttref";p="58583 said:


> Did anyone think that maybe this NW "yahoo" is a retired officer from Mass. who happens to collect patches and decals? I realize I may be wrong, but there may be a simple explanation for this.


Good point, but more likely than not it's some yahoo.


----------



## frapmpd24

chief801";p="58490 said:


> Who cares...ladies and gentlemen I submit to you - You don't need no stinkin' sticker to prove you're a member of "the club". If the yahoos of the world want to pay outrageous prices for a worthless sticker, let the suckers piss their money away. Let them cover their entire vehicle with stickers. It should have no bearing on whether or not they get a cite.
> 
> Side note: I love the "2000" stickers on a 2005 vehicle...pretty funny.


I had a Jeep Cherokee pass me the other day with stickers from the bottom to the top of the left drivers side windshiled :roll: . How many are needed for God sake?


----------



## Mortal knight

My personal favorite is a taxi cab in the city that has one in the rear window. They drive old CV, use a radio and drive around the city. To add to the wanna-be-ness of their job they put a MPA sticker on the car! What is the point?


----------



## Guest

If these MPA decals "mean nothing to you anymore", then why get fired up over someone having one. Or is it that you really do need to prove how cool you are with a sticker? Only us cool kids should have them. And you already mentioned that no i.d. means citation so give your buddies Mom a ticket thats cool too. NOT


----------



## Zuke

CampusOfficer";p="58523 said:


> Zuke";p="58473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is stickers and tags won't get you out of citations, a Police ID might
> 
> 
> 
> So... you'd gig someone with a police ID???
Click to expand...

I ment in a general sense. There are plenty of stories out there of a PO getting pulled over showing ID and getting gigged by a fellow Officer.


----------



## kttref

cj3441";p="58595 said:


> kttref";p="58583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone think that maybe this NW "yahoo" is a retired officer from Mass. who happens to collect patches and decals? I realize I may be wrong, but there may be a simple explanation for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, but more likely than not it's some yahoo.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but I had to put it out there.


----------



## Commissioner Car-1

I heard about a Wellesley cop who was suspended for selling authentic MPA decals on Ebay.

Anyways, they can work out of state.....I have one on all of my cars - in fact my dept handed them out around Thanksgiving - I got stopped in Florida in December and in addition to the FOP emblem on my rear tag (small adhesive one) he knew what the green MPA decal was for. 

I was stopped in a city by a motor unit - he gave me the lecture (you should know better, etc.) and let me off with a verbal.....I mean, WTF....I was going 36 in a 30. Must be a felony down there. 

I wouldn't look at a car (in particular my black and heavily tinted '00 Crown Vic) that wasn't going at LEAST 12-15 MPH over the limit.


----------



## Mortal knight

"Don't talk about Fight Club"


----------



## JoninNH

> I heard about a Wellesley cop who was suspended for selling authentic MPA decals on Ebay.


Good as well he should.



> Anyways, they can work out of state.....I have one on all of my cars - in fact my dept handed them out around Thanksgiving


How many cars do you have? 2, 5, 10?



> and in addition to the FOP emblem on my rear tag (small adhesive one) he knew what the green MPA decal was for.


Huh, I wonder how he ever could have guessed what MPA stands for... must have been real hard (especially with a FOP emblem to make sure everyone knows you're a cop).

Why mark up your vehicle with a bunch of decals for? You want some idiot kid with a grudge against cops to smash in your windows because he thinks you're a cop? You want on duty cops to pay more attention to you because you are driving a crown vic with three or four stickers saying "I'm a cop! I'm a cop!"



> I was stopped in a city by a motor unit - he gave me the lecture (you should know better, etc.) and let me off with a verbal.....I mean, WTF....I was going 36 in a 30. Must be a felony down there.


Traffic stops happen in a city; most of the time everyone gets the lecture, cited or not; you're lucky you got a verbal warning  ; maybe he's a deticated traffic enforcement unit. 8)



> I wouldn't look at a car (in particular my black and heavily tinted '00 Crown Vic) that wasn't going at LEAST 12-15 MPH over the limit.


So the key to avoiding at ticket in the municipality you say you work for is to drive a five year old Crown Vic with tinted windows? I've got to remember that one. :shock:

Huh. Most of the yahoo/wacker/sparkies I've seen have Crown Vics (usually five or more years old) decked out with stickers and antennas... huh. Sparky, maybe you got extra attention in that city because you have gone out of your way to shout, "I am a cop!" at the top of your lungs by driving a wacked out vehicle with out of state plates.

Just my :2c:

I've done a few google searches and unintentionally found MassCops threads in the search results... this site can be viewed by anyone. #-o :sh:


----------



## Macop

BOSOXMANNY WROTE: 

i'm talkin about, the one who pipes up at like 330am when we're all tucked away somewhere with a traffic stop then you ask what he stopped them for the reply is something like "stop sign". Are you kidding me!!!?? stop sign on a town backroad at 330am!!?? yeah woulda been a threat to society to let that one go thats the big fish! anyway just my 2 cents about the stickers and yahoos in general

What the hell are you talking about now. Just because your busy sleeping and others are out doing thier job does mean you need to trash em. I stop M/Vs on the mid for ANYTHING, I do so to find bigger and better things, and because im not a lazy fuck, not because I have a cowboy attitude.

Sorry, had to off topic for a second, rant is over.


----------



## JoninNH

Its midnight shift... you do a lot of MV stops, you can catch a lot of big fish.

You stop someone because their plate light is out, find a bag of coke, and &lt;snaps fingers> your CMVI just became a Felony. 

You stop someone because they ran a stop sign, run them thru the computer and find out that they're wanted out of two courts. &lt;click click> You've just arrested a wanted fugitive.

Stop a guy for going 6 mph over the limit, smell booze and &lt;snaps> lookie lookie, you nabbed a DWI. Of course, if you are just sitting on the side of the road sleeping you can probably do next to nothing until your dispatcher gives you a call to tell you that vehicle that you were to lazy to pull over just smashed into a tree and you have an MVA/I.

Theres my rant about midnight shifts and lazy cops.


----------



## Macop

Well said JoninNH!!


----------



## j809

More again. :no: 
MPA


----------



## Mortal knight

> MA POLICE DECAL STICKER SET ** VERY RARE**


Maybe rare in Las Vegas, but for $00.25 you can get one and a cup of coffee in Mass :lol:

Love reading the disclaimer on e-bay


----------



## Commissioner Car-1

Different strokes for different folks. I don't know how they do it in the back woods of New Hampshire.........perhaps those digital radio waves have made you loopy. (Who the hell is on VHF anymore anyways?) 



> So the key to avoiding at ticket in the municipality you say you work for is to drive a five year old Crown Vic with tinted windows? I've got to remember that one. :shock:


Yeah....that's it. Moron. You'd be surprised how many of us drive Crown Vics "off the job." I mean, just because you can't afford one......



> Huh. Most of the yahoo/wacker/sparkies I've seen have Crown Vics (usually five or more years old) decked out with stickers and antennas... huh. Sparky, maybe you got extra attention in that city because you have gone out of your way to shout, "I am a cop!" at the top of your lungs by driving a wacked out vehicle with out of state plates.


Oh yeah a lot of attention......I am sure I am the only one in the community (primarily aged 55+) that drives a Crown Victoria with ONE LICENSE TAG on the vehicle. I really stick out like a sore thumb. :roll:

The difference between my cars and these "sparkies" you are referring to is that:

1) My front line cars are between one and five years old.
2) I only have public safety grade Motorola radios in my cars.
3) I have permits from the Mass RMV to possess and display red and blue lights (which I know most "sparkies" cannot have).
4) My job requires that I may have to respond to a serious incident 24 hrs a day no matter where I am.

How many sparkies do you know meet those above four elements?????

Case closed. Commence simmering in your own juices.


----------



## Gil

Enough already! :roll:


----------

